# Fat and Happy in their 30s



## AmyJo1976 (Dec 29, 2011)

How many have become fat and happy in their 30s. I struggled with it for a long time after 30, but now I am finally accepting myself and enjoying it Thanks mostly to this forum and the lovely people here.


----------



## WVMountainrear (Dec 29, 2011)

AmyJo1976 said:


> How many have become fat and happy in their 30s. I struggled with it for a long time after 30, but now I am finally accepting myself and enjoying it Thanks mostly to this forum and the lovely people here.



This is a two-fold answer because I've always been fat. And I've mostly always been happy. But I feel like up until my 30s I was sort of happy despite my fat. Well, not really despite it...I just sort of ignored it. I've never felt fat, so I really only had to deal with fat when I was shopping for clothes or looking into a mirror. Now I'm happy. Altogether. Fat and all. I've really found that I've come into my own the last few years. And I think it's because I've stopped ignoring it, dealt with all of my bottled up feelings, and I've accepted myself completely.

I'm definitely fat and happy in my 30s. These have been my best years by far. :happy:


----------



## AuntHen (Dec 29, 2011)

If you specifically mean *happy *about my *body *in my 30's then yes... 

I ride a fine line between confidence and arrogance now (but I have other "flaws" to keep me humble haha)


----------



## penguin (Dec 29, 2011)

I'm fat and have been pretty much all my life. I'm at a point where I'm happy with myself again and plan to focus more on health than numbers. I don't want to stay at this weight, but I know I'll never be a size 10 and I don't aspire to be that. I'd rather find a weight my body is happiest at and easiest to maintain.


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Dec 29, 2011)

penguin said:


> I'm fat and have been pretty much all my life. I'm at a point where I'm happy with myself again and plan to focus more on health than numbers. I don't want to stay at this weight, but I know I'll never be a size 10 and I don't aspire to be that. I'd rather find a weight my body is happiest at and easiest to maintain.



Oh don't worry about being a size ten. I've been small"er" most of my life and now, looking back, I feel like I've wasted a lot of time trying to be that "girl in the magazine". Now I just enjoy myself and what makes me happy. To my suprise, it has definitely been better than I imagined. In the end, that's all that really matters right?


----------



## LeoGibson (Dec 29, 2011)

AmyJo1976 said:


> Oh don't worry about being a size ten. I've been small"er" most of my life and now, looking back, I feel like I've wasted a lot of time trying to be that "girl in the magazine". Now I just enjoy myself and what makes me happy. To my suprise, it has definitely been better than I imagined. In the end, that's all that really matters right?



I completely agree. You need to do the things that make you happy. That is what matters most.

I know I'm not female and I'll never know firsthand the double standard that y'all have to deal with, but the way I look at it, you can be the "girl" in the magazine and look exactly like her and even have on the same outfit. Even with all that, half the people will still find fault with you because you're not blonde, or redheaded, or you don't have green eyes or blue. 

The bottom line is that there is always someone out there that's gonna hate on you for something, religion, skin color, sexual orientation, the car you drive, the house you live in etc. etc.

The thing I have learned in this journey is that people only have the power over you that you give them. The only people whose opinion matters are those in your inner circle. Anyone else can go shit in their hat for all I care.

When confronted on anything by anyone that is not in that inner group, I just reserve my well practiced look of disdain mixed with incredulity. Kind of like the face you would make if a lump of dog excrement all of a sudden started talking and decided to insult you. That is usually followed by a hearty laugh at their expense as everyone has something they are insecure about, horse teeth, or moles, or being old and hump backed (hey, assholes get old too you know, they're not all nice old people). Then I go on about my business and don't much give them another thought. I prefer to focus my energies on those that I love and that love me.

I felt this way to an extent when I was younger, but I did have more bouts of insecurity on occasion than I do now. I almost never feel insecure now. Something switched off for me in my early 30's that started me down the road of not caring about the thoughts of people that do not matter to me. So in answer yes I'm fat and happy in my 30's, although I have been varying levels of fat all my life size depending on my activities at any given time, i.e. sports or weight training. I guess I have always been kind of an asshole my whole life, but I have really been coming into my own at it starting in my mid 30's. That makes it easier to have this outlook on life.


----------



## penguin (Dec 29, 2011)

I'm pretty sure I couldn't get that small anyway, given how wide my shoulders and hips are. It's not a goal of mine to be thin, but to be at the weight my body feels most comfortable at. My happiness isn't going to be dependant on a number on the scale or clothes tags. Being able to look at myself and find myself beautiful and sexy is far more important than some random person on the street approving or disapproving of me.


----------



## vinarian (Jan 3, 2012)

If you're fat and happy, can I call you fappy, cause that would make me giggle...

Of course then I would be fat and happy as well, and I don't know if I would really be happy being called fappy...

And then I wouldn't be happy anymore...

but I still think fappy would be a funny nickname...

I think I need a beer...


----------



## penguin (Jan 3, 2012)

If you're fappy, I'm going to think you masturbate a lot  My daughter called me wobblous - wobbly and fabulous. I think I'll stick with that


----------



## Grundsau 11 (Jan 11, 2012)

penguin said:


> If you're fappy, I'm going to think you masturbate a lot  My daughter called me wobblous - wobbly and fabulous. I think I'll stick with that


Wobbulous...a new word that could of been coined by Lewis Carroll, or (even better yet), Edward Lear!
No idea how old your daughter was when she coined it, but it sure shows that she's both quite literate and possessor of a great imagination...also, she surely is familiar with the great Doctor Seuss...good job.


----------



## penguin (Jan 12, 2012)

Grundsau 11 said:


> Wobbulous...a new word that could of been coined by Lewis Carroll, or (even better yet), Edward Lear!
> No idea how old your daughter was when she coined it, but it sure shows that she's both quite literate and possessor of a great imagination...also, she surely is familiar with the great Doctor Seuss...good job.



She's only four (five in April), and she came up with it a few months ago.


----------



## snuggletiger (Jan 18, 2012)

penguin said:


> She's only four (five in April), and she came up with it a few months ago.



wish we could rep Penguin's kid


----------



## WVMountainrear (Jan 18, 2012)

snuggletiger said:


> wish we could rep Penguin's kid



That kid's *amazing*. If I could have given her rep for everything she's said that I "liked" on Facebook, she'd have way more rep than me.


----------



## penguin (Jan 18, 2012)

snuggletiger said:


> wish we could rep Penguin's kid



You can rep me and I'll pass it on to her 



lovelylady78 said:


> That kid's *amazing*. If I could have given her rep for everything she's said that I "liked" on Facebook, she'd have way more rep than me.



Ha! I could start an "Amie-isms" thread just to collect rep, but I'm not quite that rep hungry


----------



## BBW MeganLynn44DD (Jan 18, 2012)

In college I began to gain,fat and so happy as a plus size woman.Been on both ends of the size chart and as a size 22\24 sometimes larger very happy.Hubby is also happy with the curves and never discourages dessert or seconds at dinner time!


----------



## lottapounds (Jan 21, 2012)

I turned 30 this summer and i have been happier than ever with most aspects of my life. I have started to reclaim the wild parts of myself and have been thinking of turning 30 as a rebirth. Plus, i read that women have more orgasms in their 30s than any other time in their life, which makes it hard not to be happy


----------



## Tracii (Jan 22, 2012)

I gained a lot of weight in my 30's and thats what I wanted.
I'm fine with it, way too close to my 40's I'm starting to freak out.


----------



## fluffyandcute (Jan 30, 2012)

The 30's have been my best years  I have been at my highest weight so far. Loving life and living it to the fullest


----------



## lovelocs (Feb 10, 2012)

Anyone else got laser-like focus and a can-do bitchtastic attitude in their 30's? Or is it just me? I finally have the strength to give up relationships that I know are fruitless, I have a job that I love which is deeply satisfying and has room for advancement, and I can stop loitering around the edges of groups I'll never fit into. I have preferences that I'm not afraid to acknowledge (this is a big step for me) and I'm finally free enough to just shrug off bullshit that I would normally obsess over. I'm kind of trippin over it all at the moment, but you know what? I don't care. I wouldn't say I'm happy (I have waaay too much I need to do) but this may be as close to mentally healthy as I get.


----------



## BBW4Chattery (Feb 11, 2012)

lovelocs said:


> Anyone else got laser-like focus and a can-do bitchtastic attitude in their 30's? Or is it just me? I finally have the strength to give up relationships that I know are fruitless, I have a job that I love which is deeply satisfying and has room for advancement, and I can stop loitering around the edges of groups I'll never fit into. I have preferences that I'm not afraid to acknowledge (this is a big step for me) and I'm finally free enough to just shrug off bullshit that I would normally obsess over. I'm kind of trippin over it all at the moment, but you know what? I don't care. I wouldn't say I'm happy (I have waaay too much I need to do) but this may be as close to mentally healthy as I get.



Um, yup. Totally me...and glad you're there with me.

I turned 33 in Jan and this past year I...


moved 2600 miles
let my license expire in my career field
began a new graduate program in a new career field
got serious about my boundaries with family/friends
started caring more about things where I can help myself and others and gave up caring about stuff I can't help...


----------



## tinkerbell (Feb 11, 2012)

It seems like I've always been fat, or at least have been since I was like 13 or something.

Anyway, my self love and happiness started in my late 20s, and has continued and grown as I've moved into my 30s  I turn 31 in June, and so far, my 30s have been pretty awesome. And while I have lost weight, and continue to do so, I'm still fat, and I'll never be skinny, nor do I aspire to be skinny.


----------



## Lizzie (Mar 2, 2012)

I'm learning to be fat and happy. (Well, happy anyway. I've always been fat). I'm learning to set health and fitness goals that don't involve losing weight...if weight loss happens, that's fine, but I really just want to be the healthiest Lizzie possible. And partially through this board, learning to love the woman in the mirror and see her best features. So...not there yet, but well on the way to fat-happiness!


----------



## april celeste (Apr 7, 2012)

I've always been fat - ever since I can remember - and have steadily grown over the years.

Im not unhappy with me - far from it - Im a warm, loving, honest person - but what I find hard to deal with is other people that judge me as I walk down the street or assume that they know the reason that I am in the Dr's waiting room (dodgy toenail!!) - that is what makes me sad.

I have spent years and years wishing I was a lot smaller - but more recently have realised that I have spent precious time wishing for something that will not make me any happier - I am who I am - wobbles and all!!


----------



## curlyrachel (Apr 13, 2012)

only in the past few months have i really started to actually WORK on my crappy self-esteem and body image. it's incredible the progress that has been made in just a few months. i'm going out tomorrow night, to a club, with wonderful dear old friends and i KNOW that i am going to look good. 

first, the fact that i'm going out at all is amazing. for many years, i have let my weight convince me that people were judging me, or that i was disgusting. and i let that keep me from going out and enjoying time with people i love in public.

second, the fact that i know i am going to look good! not just "oh i'll ignore it" or "i'll do my best" but, "i'm gonna look good." wow.

if this is how getting older works, bring it on. i have a feeling 37 may be the best year of my life so far.


----------



## bigcutiebrooke (Jun 13, 2012)

Grundsau 11 said:


> Wobbulous...a new word that could of been coined by Lewis Carroll, or (even better yet), Edward Lear!
> No idea how old your daughter was when she coined it, but it sure shows that she's both quite literate and possessor of a great imagination...also, she surely is familiar with the great Doctor Seuss...good job.



I love it!!!


----------



## agnieszka (Nov 14, 2012)

i hit big 30 few weeks ago and hopefully i will start accepting myself (i got used to the size by now)


----------



## Londonbikerboy (Nov 18, 2012)

agnieszka said:


> i hit big 30 few weeks ago and hopefully i will start accepting myself (i got used to the size by now)



Welcome to the 30+ club; you're gonna love it!


----------



## agnieszka (Nov 28, 2012)

we'll see, not too good so far


----------



## bobduhh (Dec 5, 2012)

I've been 30 for about six years now and fat n happy for as far back as I can remember.


----------



## toni (Dec 7, 2012)

I am 31 and things are starting to get happy. I hope it isn't fleeting. :shocked:


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 7, 2012)

It will 


as long as you remember happiness comes from within


----------



## BriannaBombshell (Jan 17, 2013)

I am all about being in my 30's and being happy!!! I even started a blog about how to start being happy. 

It's just a good feeling to finally be in a place where I love everything about me.


----------



## DonnieD80 (Jan 27, 2014)

My girlfriend hit her 30 fatter and happy. She used to be thin as a rail during high school and college. In her late 20s she started working at the office and weight started to creep up. All of those hours spent sitting at her cubicle and little time to work out gave her a starting belly and a rounder butt. She was a bit conflicted at the beginning, but never resolved to cutting back with calories. Instead she enjoyed her relaxed life style. She went from a size 6 to a size 10 in 5 years. Turning 30 she begun working at home, her love for restaurants and good meals never left her, as well as her smile, and a few more pounds arrived to celebrate.


----------



## QuadSeekers (Feb 5, 2014)

At age 33, I'm happier than I was around 23 but not as happy as I was at 26. But I'm far more content with my body. I appreciate that I have all my limbs (at this point I know some amputees). I appreciate my own brand of sexiness...and for the first time ever, I'm even beginning to be ok with my big 'ole floppy titties. And I never thought I'd be ok with them!


----------



## brokemon (Feb 6, 2014)

35 here! I'm happier now than in my 20's, but like some of you, I was a late bloomer. Now that life stuff is mostly figured out, I'm cool being fat as long as some exercise (weights and mother-effing yardwork) and can go dance on the weekends.


----------



## pagan22 (Feb 20, 2014)

I'll be 32 this summer and I'm still seeking my happiness. I've been fat my whole life, but I'm very active. I can't walk as fast as others, but I get out a few times a day to walk my dog. I guess I've reached a plateau now. I'm married now and I am accepted there. My job is okay, but I'd rather have one where I can be home every day.

It feels like I'm still searching for something. That's why I'm not entirely happy yet. There's still something out there for me.


----------



## veggieforever (Mar 2, 2014)

QuadSeekers said:


> ...and for the first time ever, I'm even beginning to be ok with my big 'ole floppy titties. And I never thought I'd be ok with them!



*haha! After an almost 60lb weight loss, I hear ya on that one, sista!! I live with the mantra of "it could be worse" and skip off into the sunset counting my blessings (while wearing a very supportive bra! lol). Love your honesty, sweetie and I am sure you're simply beautiful.

I am 35 and for the first time I feel my happiness is beginning to blossom. I have recently qualified as a Massage Therapist and should be a qualified Reflexologist and Aromatherapist by June. I feel I have found my path and I have no idea where it will take me but I am certainly more motivated and driven than the person I was 10 years ago. I just don't recognise myself anymore (in a fantastic way!) and my next step is to find and buy me a house in the country where I can start a business and finally get a cute little dog or two to have as "fur-kids" (I don't do human children! lol). So, that's the plan. Watch this space...xXx*


----------



## BriannaBombshell (Jun 8, 2014)

AmyJo1976 said:


> How many have become fat and happy in their 30s. I struggled with it for a long time after 30, but now I am finally accepting myself and enjoying it Thanks mostly to this forum and the lovely people here.



I am for sure happy and fat in my 30's. I think there is a serious switch for people when they hit 30. There was one for me anyway. HAPPY HAPPY HAPPY!!!!


----------



## CurioBBW (Nov 23, 2014)

I've always been on the heavy side, but I really started embracing my size over the last year. I can still sometimes get frustrated (mainly with clothes shopping), but I'm starting to realize is not that big of a deal anymore.

I'm very happy being me!


----------



## Jah (Nov 23, 2014)

My 30s are going good so far, so yes, I'm fat and happy in my 30s. I'm planning on starting up a business and really getting going with career now that I have some of my health problems sorted out. I spent most of the 20s with lots of health problems.


----------

